# Early 1900 teens Schmelzer's bike info help please.



## Michael Barnes (Mar 5, 2018)

I have slighly restored this bike to rideable and would like to know more about the bike.  Its been difficult to find info and I was referred to post it up here.  These are some things I know and want to know.  Please chime in with any info. 
What I know:
-Bike was sold out of Schmelzer Sporting goods store located in my home town of Kansas City, Mo.  
-Has a 1937 Kansas City, Mo bicycle tag or license plate.
-Originally it had 28x1-1/2 wood clad wheels.
-It had a New Departure Model C hub rear hub and a brass Wald font hub
-Have not been able to find any other example or information of bike.
-Has never been repainted that I can tell.
-Mileage counter has patent dates of October 22 1895 to June 18 1901 stamped on the side.  Have the spoke hitter also.

Some info I would like to know:
-Are there any other known examples/pictures?
-What is the approximate worth and rarity?
-Any other info is great,  Thanks!


----------



## gben (Mar 5, 2018)

Damn it I want a Schmelzer! Just for the name.....................


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Mar 5, 2018)

*Schmelzer Arms Co.: *John F. Schmelzer (Chip’s great-great grandfather) emigrated from Germany in 1844. He was a firearms manufacturer who first worked in this country with the Colt armory in Connecticut. In 1857, he moved to Leavenworth, KS, and started the company that became Schmelzer Arms Co. John’s son Charles F. Schmelzer took over the company when it moved to Kansas City in 1887.
In the early years, the store mostly sold hunting and fishing equipment, but the company grew and expanded its offerings. By the time the company moved to its new “Up-Town” store on 1214-18 Grand, the façade of the building listed fishing tackle, fine arms, talking machines, kodaks, toys, bicycles, cutlery, athletic goods and fireworks. Charles was active in the community and was the 1900-01 President of the Chamber of Commerce.

After more than 70 years, the business ended during the Depression.


----------



## barracuda (Mar 5, 2018)

That's a neat bike.


1901:



 


1908:


----------



## Michael Barnes (Mar 10, 2018)

Wanted to say thank you for everyone who has chimed in on the old schmelzer bike wanted to say thank you for everyone who is chimed in on the old schmelzer bike. Still not sure how rare this bike is. Is it the only one left in existence? And it's approximate worth is still a mystery to me.


----------



## Michael Barnes (Mar 10, 2018)

barracuda said:


> That's a neat bike.
> 
> 
> 1901:
> ...



Would you have any idea if any other example exist and what its approximate worth Maybe


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 10, 2018)

Have you considered Schmelzer Arms Co was probably not the actual manufacture of the bike? They were a sporting goods outlet and not limited to that, . I'm sure there's more but a brief search of ' *Schmelzer Arms Co'  *turns up plenty things, specializing in sports hunting and fishing, guns, football, baseball etc   is a good indication it was a dry goods company and did not make most and possibly any  of their stock. . Including people searching for guns and fishing equipment.  branded by them but told they were made by somebody else.  *Incorporated as J. F. Schmelzer & Sons*




*Kansas City Journal from Kansas City, Missouri on May 15, 1895 ...*
https://www.newspapers.com/newspage/76463424/

Cached
_*J. F. SCHMELZER & SONS*_, *Agents for Columbia and Hartford Bicycles, Kansas City, Mo.

*
I wouldn't know for sure but, me tinks u gots a Colombia.

*[wink]*

*
Here's a 1920 yours may differ older/newer but? 

*




*And closer 1918:*


----------



## Michael Barnes (Mar 10, 2018)

Jeff54 said:


> Have you considered Schmelzer Arms Co was probably not the actual manufacture of the bike? They were a sporting goods outlet and not limited to that, . I'm sure there's more but a brief search of ' *Schmelzer Arms Co'  *turns up plenty things, specializing in sports hunting and fishing, guns, football, baseball etc   is a good indication it was a dry goods company and did not make most and possibly any  of their stock. . Including people searching for guns and fishing equipment.  branded by them but told they were made by somebody else.  *Incorporated as J. F. Schmelzer & Sons*
> View attachment 767779
> 
> *Kansas City Journal from Kansas City, Missouri on May 15, 1895 ...*
> ...



That makes sense. I would mostly like to see a nicer example. Mine has original paint orange with black scallops and gold pen lining however it's not all there any idea on its approximate worth. I've considered putting a clear coat on the bike to try and preserve the original paint I'm not sure if that would hurt the value or not so I've been holding off


----------



## Louis C. (Mar 10, 2018)

I don't know about value, but condition is rough
if ND model C was original, it could date it 1927-1933

but try to find a nice set of 28" rims and tires, and some vintage pedals.
It would make a nice rider and improve the overall look of the bicycle IMO

Nice typo in the 1901 ad : The Bycicle Man


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2018)

Michael Barnes said:


> That makes sense. I would mostly like to see a nicer example. Mine has original paint orange with black scallops and gold pen lining however it's not all there any idea on its approximate worth. I've considered putting a clear coat on the bike to try and preserve the original paint I'm not sure if that would hurt the value or not so I've been holding off



To a collector, clear coating a bike will seriously lower it's value. If you plan to keep it forever, then do what you like. I dig the crustiness of it, but that's just me.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Aug 28, 2021)

Thread revival. I purchased this bike today, and hope to get it back on the road. Any new info?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 12, 2021)

Serial numbers looked to read A-75,332?
Great Western Mfg. La Porte Indiana used Wm. Fauber chain ring sprockets, but perhaps there were others.
If the chain stays are oval shaped at the bottom bracket, then I might lean toward Excelsior (Chicago?) as a manufacturer.
Westfield bottom brackets were slightly under sized, (as were some Fauber’s).

The double straight bar or twin truss frame bicycle style preceded the double drop bar frame by a few years.
1917 Motorcycle Illustrated used the noun phrase “Schmelzer name plate bicycles” and also listed Schmelzer as a KC dealer of Johnson Motor Wheels (assoc. with…?).

Are the badge holes 2+1/4” apart?


----------



## REDAIR13 (Sep 12, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Serial numbers looked to read A-75,332?
> Great Western Mfg. La Porte Indiana used Wm. Fauber chain ring sprockets, but perhaps there were others.
> If the chain stays are oval shaped at the bottom bracket, then I might lean toward Excelsior (Chicago?) as a manufacturer.
> Westfield bottom brackets were slightly under sized, (as were some Fauber’s).
> ...



Yes. 2 1/4 in apart on badge holes


----------

